# Skin allergies... is it a golden thing?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It depends on what it is but I always keep on hand, goldbond powder, gold listerine or the store brand version. They are both great for skin issues. And if it is itchy giving benedryl. The amount depends on the weight of your golden.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I honestly think it's a southern golden thing. Ever since I moved to Louisiana from Illinois Flora has struggled with skin allergies. Hopefully once winter rolls around Lucy will feel better, otherwise maybe try some Benedryl.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Chuck's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

Chiming in a little late but......
Just for additional comfort.

Charlie is 2 now and he used to get allergic reactions really bad.
He would scab on his body and put off a stink.
We switched to oatmeal shampoo and changed diet a couple of times but ended up with a no grain diet food.
All helped but none gave him total healing.

Don't know if this is normal but with age he seems to have grown out of his allergens.
It wouldn't surprise me though because humans can out grow theirs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Recurrent skin allergies, hot spots, and ear infections are all symptoms of thryoid disease - which truly _is _a "Golden thing".


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you so much for pointing this out to me, Im definitely going to look into it!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I know it's not just a golden thing, my SIL had a yellow lab who was allergic to people dander!
Poor baby was always having issues his whole life.
Karen


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

My Lucy too has very itchy places.

Her tummy was really bad and I was using gold bond to try and soothe it.

Then someone said why dont you put her in a bath of salt water. But in Japan it is just impossible for me to lift her in and out of the bath. So I shaved her tummy and then put warm water in a bowl and added sea salt.

I bathed her tummy every day and that really did the trick, now she has no itchy tummy. Now I wipe her face and her chin with diluted sea salt too.

Her chin is still itchy but it seems to soothe her alot.

Hope it works for your Lucy too.

Lucysmum


----------



## Chloe Braun (Aug 21, 2010)

I feel sad for Lucy, I hope you find the right solution for her skin allergies soon.

Here are some home remedies for dog skin allergies that might:

*Wash the dog using dish soap to remove the irritant.* 
*Provide topical relief with anti-histimine and/or hydrocortisone medications.*
*Provide relief with oral medications.
**Limit exposure to the suspected irritant.
**Provide supplementation.*

You can read more here:
Dog Skin Allergy Treatment: Help for a Dog

I hope Lucy feels a lot better soon...


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Everyone here has given you great suggestions... but I wanted to add that if there are scabby looking bumps on her belly, she could have a staph infection which would warrant a vet visit for antibiotics. My dog had one earlier this summer. 

Good luck!! Let us know how Lucy is doing.  

Candace


----------



## jordski168 (Aug 24, 2010)

I had observed something similar with my Luke, it resembles human dandruff, its brownish in color, kinda like scabs on a healing wound, I scratched and removed some of it and ended up with Luke having an area with 2 cm diameter which is bold. I panicked called the vet, he told me it was skin fungi, VERY similar to human dandruff, he had me bath Luke once every 3 days and use head and shoulders shampoo. Err...is this feasible? Oh btw, the bald area i mentioned had pinkish to redish color, not completely bald anymore this morning but still very noticeable. Its not itchy, Luke probably didnt even know it was there. My vet did also mentioned that its not an just in one area, but in multiple areas all over his body (which was true T_T). pls help, ive been bothered by this, dont want my dog to grow bald or worse


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

wow, thank you so much guys for all the great help! It's been very helpful. I was really thinking about it and I think Lucy is allergic to grass..:/ I need to keep a close eye on her, she's only been going out to pee and poop lately, no more grass for her at least for a while until she's fine. Once again thank you all for the great advice!


----------

